# Surprise with Ruger Mark III and Tactical Solution barrel



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a Ruger Mark III Hunter with the 6 7/8 barrel and I like it a lot. It is a bit heavy for me so I picked up a Tactical Solutions barrel at our local gun store. It was $350 but I got the 4.5in threaded barrel for $200.

Testing today with CCI-Blazer ammo the Mark III actually shoots better than my Mark IV with Volquartsen LLV 6 barrel.

The Mark III has the TS barrel and scope mount, a C-More SlideRide Red Dot with 12 minute dot, Volquartsen Accurizing Kit and Tandemkross Victory Trigger with VQ rubber grips.

It boast a 1 1/5 pound trigger measured on my Lyman electronic scale.

Using CCI Blazer ammunition I was able to shoot sub 1 inch groups at 25 yards from a sandbag rest.


----------

